# [ODMP] Wiggins Police Department, Mississippi ~ November 27, 2005



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

A Patrol Officer with the Wiggins Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 27, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18049*


----------

